# Information on Plymouth, MA Police Department?



## FrankS (Jan 19, 2005)

Does anyone have any basic information about the Plymouth, MA Police Department? I'm interested in pay scale, employee morale, contract highlights etc. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Deparment is full-time only civil service. Starts in the mid $40k's. Quinn is 10%, 20%, and a contractual 30% and it's included in everything (pay, OT, retirement). I believe medical is 80-20 but don't count me on that one. Morale has been historically pretty low, though with the new chief taking over, that might change-- in what direction, that seems to be up in the air. I 've worked with some of those guys in the past--overall, a good crew of guys over there.


----------

